# Nigel Skullsworth Pennington



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

The folks in town say there used to be a cemetery somewhere on the Shadow Farm, but ages have passed and the exact location is unknown. It is said that when there has been enough rain to loosen the soil, the long departed souls can inhabit any life that touches the remains. Such is the case for Nigel Skullsworth Pennington. You see, the roots of the pumpkins have run unusually deep this year, working their way into the mouldering remains. We see Nigel in the moment of realization that he has escaped the bonds of death and now inhabits a new form. Nigel Skullsworth Pennington is ready for mischief.

This is a project I have been working on little bits at a time for a few weeks. He is not quite finished, but close enough that I wanted to post up a picture. Once finished, Nigel will be available for adoption on Etsy.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

I really really like these guys, something about them ... just so creepy! Wonderful job, and as always ... thanks for sharing with us!


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

Awesome so far! Can't wait to see the finishing touches!


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

I like the skull quality to his upper jaw.


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

Amazing. I am impressed. How big is he?


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Just Whisper said:


> Amazing. I am impressed. How big is he?


I thought they said size doesn't matter....

Nigel is 13 inches to the top of his vine.


----------



## Don Givens (Dec 2, 2008)

Excellent!

Maybe Pitt & Jolie will adopt him.


----------



## MotelSixx (Sep 27, 2008)

The back-story is just as impressive!
Great work!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

There is such a childlike appeal to this little guy. You just want to pick him up and hold him and maybe buy him an ice cream cone

He also makes me think of the cast of Corpse Bride. I'm surprised Tim Burton hasn't offered you gazillions to develop models for his productions.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Another great creation on your part Dave.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Don Givens said:


> Excellent!
> 
> Maybe Pitt & Jolie will adopt him.


Now THAT'S funny!!


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

Love your work!


----------



## KimilyTheStrange (Jul 20, 2008)

Yuv done it again man!! Dave... you make my head swim! Simple put... you utterly rock.


----------



## tuck (Oct 27, 2007)

Hey Dave when will he be available for adoption???


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

tuck said:


> Hey Dave when will he be available for adoption???


I am working on an eye for the larger socket ( may or may not be used in the final version depending on how it looks) and have already completed a few minor tweaks of the costume. Hopefully some time during this long weekend.....


----------



## ghost37 (Jul 30, 2008)

Very nice. The quality of his face is amazing.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Dave your getting that rembrandt touch! perfectly simple, compelling, and never overworked.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

He is cute, but then again, owning Boston Terriers and a Boxer each with a bit of an underbite... I am a sucker for bottom teeth that stick out. He would sure fit in with my crowd... I can pm you my address. Hehehehehe


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Lady Nyxie said:


> He is cute, but then again, owning Boston Terriers and a Boxer each with a bit of an underbite... I am a sucker for bottom teeth that stick out. He would sure fit in with my crowd... I can pm you my address. Hehehehehe


She lives in our basement, Dave. You can just send him to us and we'll see that she gets it


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

He looks like he's saying "My God! My head it's...it's a PUMPKIN!"

Very talented you are, another masterpiece! Just don't undercharge on Etsy!


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Awesome Dave, very great look! I love him!!


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

That's too cute!! I really like this little guy!


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

He is so cute Dave! I just want to pick him up and hug him. Great job as always.


----------



## Silent Requiem (Feb 17, 2008)

awww, he's so cute! and so vivacious, his character is so clear.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

GREAT Dave..........


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

I always love the poses on your props, Dave. And the design. And the workmanship. And the back story. Oh yeah, and the COMPLETE AWESOMENESS of it!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

He's awesome... you always crack me up with the back story on some of these.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Fantastic. I love this piece.


----------



## kallen (Jun 23, 2008)

Great as always dave....soooo... are you basing your theme this year on him or just a project ??????


----------

